# Places near wahpeton to fish



## crazychipmonk130 (May 28, 2012)

This year I got my first bow fishing rig, but don't know where to start my hunt. Does any one know where I can find a fishing spot within a half hour of the wahpeton/Breckenridge area?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Feeder creeks/ditches into the ottertail/bois de sioux/red. Or tile outlets. or the rivers themselves. I'd get out and start looking now while the fish are active!


----------

